# Gnome 2.6 emerge ongelma

## Juha_K

Terve!

On tässä pieni ongelma gnome 2.6 asennuksen kanssa. Käytännössä kun heitin eka:

```

emerge gnome

```

Niin 2.4 gnome asentui. No nytpä tahtoisi päivittää 2.6 versioon, mutta kun heitän käskyt niin tulee seuraavaa valitusta   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

mylly juha # emerge gnome-2.6

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in gnome-base/gnome-2.6 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (gnome-base/gnome-2.6) (try adding an '=')"

root@mylly

mylly juha #

```

Kenelläkään tietoa mikä tuossa mättää ja kuinka korjata?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Juha_K wrote:*   

> Terve!
> 
> On tässä pieni ongelma gnome 2.6 asennuksen kanssa. Käytännössä kun heitin eka:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gnome 2.6 taitaa edelleen olla hardmaskattu, se pitää erikseen unmaskata että sen saa asennettua. Nopein tapa on etsiä gnome-2.6-osio tiedostosta /usr/portage/profile/package.mask ja dumpata se kokonaan tiedostoon /etc/portage/package.unmask. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mylly juha # emerge gnome-2.6
> ...

 

Ohjeviestissähän tuo kerrotaan vaikka se näyttääkin hieman kryptiseltä, version määrittelemiseksi pitää lisätä yhtäsuuruusmerkki paketin eteen. Joku vanha portage vielä hyväksyi sen ilmankin mutta sitten se korjattiin.

```

# emerge =gnome-base/gnome-2.6

```

----------

## Juha_K

Ok, tässä yritin seurata ohjeitasi  :Smile: 

Elikkä menin tutksiskelemaan /usr/portage/profile/package.mask tiedostoa ja kopion sieltä seuraavat rivit /etc/portage/package.unmask tiedostoon. /etc/portage hakemistoa ei ollut aikaisemmin, joten näppäränä poikana loin sen itse. Joka tapauksessa /etc/portage/package.unmask tiedoston sisältö on nyt seuraava:

```
# <foser@gentoo.org> (20 Apr 2004)

# gnome meta update tracker

=gnome-base/gnome-2.6_p1

=gnome-base/gnome-2.6.1_p1

# <foser@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2004)

# The big gnome 2.6 mask

>=gnome-base/gnome-2.5

>=gnome-base/gconf-2.5

>=gnome-base/ORBit2-2.10

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.5

>=gnome-base/eel-2.5

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.5

>=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.5

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.5

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.5

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.5

>=gnome-base/libglade-2.3

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.5

>=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.5

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.5

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.5

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.5

=gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6*

=gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.5*

>=gnome-base/libgtop-2.5

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.6

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.5

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.5

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.5

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.5

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-0.6.5

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-media-0.7

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.5

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.5

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.3

>=gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.3.50

>=media-gfx/eog-2.5

>=net-www/epiphany-1.2

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

=net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.17-r03202004

>=app-arch/file-roller-2.5

>=app-editors/gedit-2.5

>=app-text/ggv-2.5

>=app-text/gpdf-0.125

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.5

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.5

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.1

>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-0.9

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.5

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.7

 gst

>=media-libs/gstreamer-0.8

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.8

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-swfdec-0.8.0

 gnome-accessibility

>=gnome-base/gail-1.5

>=app-accessibility/gnopernicus-0.8.1

>=app-accessibility/gok-0.9.5

>=gnome-extra/at-spi-1.4

>=app-accessibility/gnome-mag-0.10.10

# these two were already in the tree before announcing them as gnome 2.6

# packages, so we'll let them be.

>=app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.3.2

>=gnome-extra/libgail-gnome-1.0.3

# End of gnome 2.6 mask

#

```

Poistin siis nuitten rivien edessä olevat risuaijat, kun eikös ne ole kommentteja varten(?)

Sitten laittelin

```

mylly profiles # emerge =gnome-base/gnome-2.6

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-2.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- gnome-base/gnome-2.6 (masked by: ~keyword)

 

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@mylly

mylly profiles #

```

Ja tuommosta erroria tulee. Ilmeisesti en ole oikein onnistunut tässä unmask hommelissa   :Confused: 

Poistin myös viittaukset gnomeen siitä /usr/portage/profile/package.mask tiedostosta. Ei avittanut. Ymmärsinkö tuon unmask hommelin ihan päin puita?   :Cool: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Juha_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mylly profiles # emerge =gnome-base/gnome-2.6
> ...

 

~keyword on ns. unstable osa gentoon jakelua, paketit jotka kuuluvat siihen vaativat ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch", missä arch on arkkitehtuuri. make.conf:ssa on kommentoituna ohjeet alkua varten, mutta kannattaa lukea se handbookin toinen osa läpi ennen jatkamista kuitenkin, se selvittänee aika paljon portagen toiminnallisuutta.

----------

## Juha_K

Jes, nyt rupesi asentumaan   :Cool: 

Kiitoksia avusta Flammie. Asennuskäsky oli

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =gnome-base/gnome-2.6
```

Muutama paketti esti asennuken aloittamista, mutta ne lähti ihan kiltisti pois. Lisätietoja sain täältä:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2#doc_chap3

Palailen asiaan kääntämisen jälkeen, niin tietoa tulee muille että onnistuuko ihan näin vai tuleeko Gentoon uudestaan asennus eteen   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

Ok, parin tunnin asentelun jälkeen Gnome 2.6 toimii jopa. Loistavaa  :Very Happy: Last edited by Juha_K on Mon May 03, 2004 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Useful Idiot

Tolle 'ACCEPCT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge <paketti>' komennolle on nykyisin parempikin vaihtoehto, eli kannattaa pistää ne pakettikohtaiset keywordit /etc/portage/package.keywords tiedostoon. Ei tule sitten myöhemmissä päivityksissä ongelmia.

----------

## hanta

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> ~keyword on ns. unstable osa gentoon jakelua, paketit jotka kuuluvat siihen vaativat ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch", missä arch on arkkitehtuuri.

 

voin toki olla väärässäkin, mutta minun mielestäni ~arch on pikemminkin testing kuin unstable.

----------

## Flammie

 *hanta wrote:*   

> voin toki olla väärässäkin, mutta minun mielestäni ~arch on pikemminkin testing kuin unstable.

 

Testing voisi olla osuvampi siinä että ne paketit useimmiten ovat testaamattomia. Ja hardmaskatut varmaan vertautuisivat experimentaliin.

----------

## gentonix

Itsellänikin on hieman ongelmia Gnome 2.6:n asentamisen kanssa.

```

USE="-gif -doc" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv =gnome-base/gnome-2.6 >packages

```

Antaa tulokseksi yli 120 dependencyä jotka halutaan myös asentaa, joukossa mm. sellaiset tunnetut gnome-komponentit kuin qt, arts, lynx jne...

Mistähän tämä mahtaisi johtua että näin paljon ylimääräistä tavaraa yrittää tunkea mukaan? Haluaisin ihan vaan minimaalisen Gnomen asennuksen.

USE-flageja on make.confissa aika vähän, eli 

USE="X gnome truetype gtk2 -qt -kde alsa cdr jpeg png java"

Edit. tässä hieman otosta listasta:

```

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.6.1   541 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13   58 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.11.1  -ipv6 -ldap +ssl  1,103 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2   [empty/missing/bad digest] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.12  +jpeg +python -tiff +zlib  554 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.5   608 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.2  +cups -doc -firebird -gif -icc -ipv6 -mysql -

nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib  14,096 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.2.2  +alsa -artswrappersuid -esd +mad +oggvorbis

  948 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  +alsa +arts -esd -mmap -nas  261 kB

... 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.6.1   1,952 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.2.1_p4  +X +nls  92 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.6.0  -acpi +apm -doc -gstreamer -ipv6

...

```

----------

## Useful Idiot

Emergen --tree vivulla näkee, että mikä on riippuvainen mistäkin. Sen avulla voit sitten ruveta poistelemaan paketeilta USE lippuja tarpeen mukaan.

----------

## gentonix

Kiitos kiitos. Näköjään -oggvorbis estää nuo kde:n osien asentamiset.

----------

## hkroger

 *gentonix wrote:*   

> Haluaisin ihan vaan minimaalisen Gnomen asennuksen.
> 
> 

 

Siinä tapauksessa suosittelen, ettet asenna tuolla gnome-base/gnome:lla tuota ollenkaan, koska tuo gnome-base/gnome ei itseasiassa ole vain välttämättömät komponentit vaan se asentelee kaikkea turhaa sälää mukana.  Sama kde:ssa. Helpompi, jos asennat emergellä gdm:n ja sitten vaikka nautiluksen. Luulis, että noiden asentaminen riippuvuuksineen asentaan gnome:n peruskamat ilman ylimääräisiä.

----------

